# Still awaiting your covid airline cancellation refund?



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Hope this helps others. This article discusses refund problems. Airlines pressed to refund hundreds of millions in unused airfare pending since March

I experienced the same. Bought our tickets Dec 2019, Airline canceled our flights due to covid19 in April 2020 & wrote in an email that refunds would be posted within 2 to 3 months. After 3 months and until Nov 2020 of repeated calls & emails to the airline and them stating that they refunded the tickets we finally got out refund Nov 2020.

I read in an article to file a legal complaint with CAB - Civil Aeronautics Board :: Philippines so I called their legal department Cell # 09985864843 & they stated to email our ticket details & credit card statements to [email protected] and they would file a case complaint & that the airline has 3 business days to respond. The airlines legal office responded via official letter stating they refunded the tickets. (untrue)

I asked CAB to resubmit the complaint citing my credit card statements fail to show a refund. They did & replied below stating the airline could be fined. One week later we received refunds. 

Dear Sir:

Please be advised that your complaint is deemed submitted for Resolution.

In case there is a finding of violation committed by the airline, the airline will be penalized in accordance to Republic Act 776. If the penalty imposed is in the form of a fine, the same will be remitted to the National Treasury. Please note that the CAB cannot adjudicate or award compensation in the form of damages as this is already civil in nature the jurisdiction belongs to the regular courts of law.

If there is no finding of violation, the complaint will be dismissed, but without prejudice to whatever claims you may have against the air carrier under existing laws and relevant conventions which can be enforced before the regular courts of law.

Thank you.

-Legal Division

Civil Aeronautics Board
Old MIA Road, Pasay City Philippines 1300
Tel. No.: 853-7259 / 854-5996 loc. 113
Website: www.cab.gov.ph

CAB - Civil Aeronautics Board :: Philippines
The Civil Aeronautics Board (CAB) is the agency of the government mandated to regulate the economic aspect of air transportation, and shall have the general supervision, control and jurisdiction over air carriers, general sales agents, cargo sales agents, and air freight forwarders as well as their property, property rights, equipment, facilities, and franchise (R.A. No. 776, as amended by P.D. 1462). CAB is an attached agency of the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC). In the exercise of its regulatory powers, it is authorized to issue Certificates of Public Convenience and Necessity


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ridiculous, so either this was a mistake on the Airlines or they make you really work hard to get your refund money.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I had a ticket a couple years ago that was canceled when that aircraft went off the end of the runway at the airport. It took 3 months for them to give me my money back.

They first rescheduled me on the flight Manila to Dumaguette that was the same aircraft that my return was, I had a tcket Manila to Dumaguette that returned after 45 minutes on the ground. I git the message on the reschedule 4 hours before the scheduled departure.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Ridiculous, so either this was a mistake on the Airlines or they make you really work hard to get your refund money.


Not a mistake, LOL. I was one of the millions.

hundreds of millions worth of unused airfare that have remained pending since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic
SOURCE: Airlines pressed to refund hundreds of millions in unused airfare pending since March


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey_Joe said:


> Not a mistake, LOL. I was one of the millions.
> 
> hundreds of millions worth of unused airfare that have remained pending since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic
> SOURCE: Airlines pressed to refund hundreds of millions in unused airfare pending since March


I'm still awaiting refunds for London return portions from May and full return tickets cancelled in June.


----------

